# Daedalus Class



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

I've been working on a 1:1,000th scale Daedalus Class for the past few days and thought I'd show everyone here some progress pics. Let me know what you think.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking good !!! :thumbsup: 
Is that sphere a "Downy fabric softner ball?


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Ha ha! I hadn't thought of that. No, they're actually just two Plastruct acrylic hemispheres.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Are you going to cut up the Warp Nacelles that come with the PL kit for your Warp engines?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

ProfKSergeev said:


> Ha ha! I hadn't thought of that. No, they're actually just two Plastruct acrylic hemispheres.


Looks very promising.
Could you do me a favor and post some more progressive pics. ?
Thanks,


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

That looks REALLY nice, Lauren!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Coolness!!!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Great job!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Looks really nice. Great Job


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic! Looks great so far!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking good! Are you making it because of ST New Voyages "In Harm's Way"?


----------



## CvrleII (May 28, 2004)

Can't wait for more pictures  
Excellent work!

Cheers,
Tvrtko


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for all of the kind comments! In response to your queries:

Tholian: The nacelles from the Polar Lights 1701 would look pretty silly on a ship this small, not to mention the fact that the Daedalus Class' nacelles do not have a taper. Construction will either be with ABS or styrene tubing. I have, however, used the 1701 nacelles on some other scratchbuilds/kitbashes.

JGG1701: I'll post some more pics this weekend. Stay tuned!

Lloyd Collins: I hadn't heard of it, but I presume that "In Harm's Way" somehow involves a Daedalus Class ship? I'm waiting to see if the Daedalus shows up on "Enterprise."


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

"In Harm's Way" has the Daedalus under the command of Fleet Captain Christopher Pike, the Pike from TOS The Cage. Have you seen the photo in the Art of Star Trek book? It looks like it was made from the fuel tank and booster rockets from the spaceshuttle.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

ProfKSergeev said:


> Thanks for all of the kind comments! In response to your queries:
> 
> Tholian: The nacelles from the Polar Lights 1701 would look pretty silly on a ship this small, not to mention the fact that the Daedalus Class' nacelles do not have a taper. Construction will either be with ABS or styrene tubing. I have, however, used the 1701 nacelles on some other scratchbuilds/kitbashes.
> 
> ...


WONDERFUL !!! I can't wait !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

ProfKSergeev said:


> Tholian: The nacelles from the Polar Lights 1701 would look pretty silly on a ship this small, not to mention the fact that the Daedalus Class' nacelles do not have a taper. Construction will either be with ABS or styrene tubing. I have, however, used the 1701 nacelles on some other scratchbuilds/kitbashes.


Sorry, I was little punchy from working late the day I sent that message. I wasn't thinking of the scale. :drunk:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Isn't there going to be an episode of_ ST:ENT _ called _Daedalus_? Could it be that they're going to finally reveal a _canon _ version of the so far speculative design?

Or was someone playing a cruel joke when they posted that information?


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

As I understand it, the title of that episode refers not to the ship but to the story of Daedalus and Icarus. In order to escape a prison, Daedalus constructed wings for himself and his son from bird feathers and wax. The plan worked, but Icarus flew too close to the Sun, the wax melted, and he plunged to his death. In the "Enterprise" episode, the inventor of the transporter comes aboard to test his new - and potentially quite dangerous - subspace transporter capable of covering much greater distances. Presumably, someone dies in the test.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Well, that really SUCKS! What a bunch of teasers!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yeah, too bad we won't see this class in the ep. Closest we'll get to see it is the model in Sisko's office. Like the scratchbuild, by the way. Great work!

Brad.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

What are you going to use for the nacelle end caps (aft), by the way?

Brad.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I always thought the ends of the nacelles on that ship looked like the business end of a cheese shaker. You know, like the end of one of those skinny Kraft parmesan cheese containers with the holes.


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

About the nacelle endcaps: I had planned originally to take a pin vise to some .010 sheet styrene, but decals now seem more feasible and less worrisome. The secondary hull endcap, however, is definitely large enough for a model-builder of my limited ability to craft physically (i.e., not as a decal).

In other news, I scrapped my first attempt at the Daedalus Class, since it was far too imprecise and inaccurate. With the lessons learned from it, I've begun my second attempt, which looks to be a keeper. As you can see in the photos, the secondary hull is 80% done, with only the endcap and a few detail pieces absent. The new primary hull will again be two acrylic domes, but I haven't done anything to them yet. Finally, the nacelle you see here is left over from my first attempt will be replaced, since I have devised a much simpler way of securing the pylons. Questions and comments are welcome.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking good ! :thumbsup: 
More pics. please !
I thought your 1st attempt was pretty good .


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm a bit naive when it comes to the various canonical, semi-canonical and apocryphal classes of Trek starships. What is the source for the Daedalus-class design? It looks suspiciously like one of Matt Jeffries' early Enterprise concept sketches as published in TMOST.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

ProfKSergeev said:


> About the nacelle endcaps: I had planned originally to take a pin vise to some .010 sheet styrene, but decals now seem more feasible and less worrisome.


That seems like a good plan. Certainly less time-consuming and should look fine!

Brad.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

scotpens said:


> I'm a bit naive when it comes to the various canonical, semi-canonical and apocryphal classes of Trek starships. What is the source for the Daedalus-class design? It looks suspiciously like one of Matt Jeffries' early Enterprise concept sketches as published in TMOST.


That's because it is, for all intents and purposes, the Matt Jeffries design. I want to say that Geoffrey Mandel did some tweaks to it to make it in to the _Daedalus_-class we know today. Might not have been him, but it was someone heavily involved w/early Trek fanon, IIRC. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

ProfKSergeev said:


> About the nacelle endcaps: I had planned originally to take a pin vise to some .010 sheet styrene, but decals now seem more feasible and less worrisome. The secondary hull endcap, however, is definitely large enough for a model-builder of my limited ability to craft physically (i.e., not as a decal).


"limited ability" my backside! I'd wager that you've got more ability in your little pinky than I do in my entire body! Looks awesome so far, Lauren! Gonna be kitted, right? 


> In other news, I scrapped my first attempt at the Daedalus Class, since it was far too imprecise and inaccurate. With the lessons learned from it, I've begun my second attempt, which looks to be a keeper. As you can see in the photos, the secondary hull is 80% done, with only the endcap and a few detail pieces absent. The new primary hull will again be two acrylic domes, but I haven't done anything to them yet. Finally, the nacelle you see here is left over from my first attempt will be replaced, since I have devised a much simpler way of securing the pylons. Questions and comments are welcome.


As I said above, looks awesome. How'd you do the "ribs" for the secondary hull? Are they strips of styrene glued in to place? If so, it would appear that you've got a very steady hand, man! 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Gonna be kitted, right?


Yes. E-mail or PM me for details.



Griffworks said:


> As I said above, looks awesome. How'd you do the "ribs" for the secondary hull? Are they strips of styrene glued in to place? If so, it would appear that you've got a very steady hand, man!


You would be correct; they are square styrene stock from Plastruct. Before adhering the ribs to the hull, I carefully marked their positions in pencil and put down some Scotch tape as a guide. They ended up more or less aligned!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Killer job on your Dadelus! Sign me up for one! I'm starting to love 1/1000!



ProfKSergeev said:


> In the "Enterprise" episode, the inventor of the transporter comes aboard to test his new - and potentially quite dangerous - subspace transporter capable of covering much greater distances. Presumably, someone dies in the test.


Actually, that's what Emory Erickson (inventor of the transporter) told Starfleet so he could get aboard a ship in a certain area of space. What he was actually trying to do...

*<<spoilers>>*

<highlight below>
...was get back his son who was "in limbo" from a transporter accident.

It was a decent 'stand alone' episode.


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Been squeezing in some work on the Daedalus in between school and other concerns. Have nearly finished the secondary hull. See pics below.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yee-haw! Looking really cool!

One question, however: why are you angling the hangar bay door panels? I would have thought they'd be straight down the whole way.


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

They're angled in all of the photos I've seen, but don't ask me why. I just build 'em as I see 'em.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking Good !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

A couple of more progress shots. It's nearly done!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great !!!!!!! :thumbsup: 
How soon before I can get one ???


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE!!!!!!*
  :roll:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Looking good!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> Great !!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> How soon before I can get one ???


 Any updates?


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

It will never fly. The solar radiation will cause the antimatter in the warp core to overreact, the nacelles will melt, and it will crash and burn.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The Delta radiation will seriously injure Captain Chrisopher Pike.


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

I've finished work on my Daedalus Class model; all it needs now is a paintjob. It should look nice next to my 1/1000 NX-01, as soon as I buy one, that is. Pictures later this evening.


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

Here are the pictures I promised: http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=6756598&uid=3298033


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Got it looking really good. Be glad to see it painted. Did you see the Daelalus in the ST New Voyages fan film," In Harms Way"? It is a major ship in the film.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Very , very nice !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

I uploaded some more pics of the (nearly) finished model: http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=6756598&uid=3298033 All I need to do is duplicate the nacelle since I didn't feel like scratchbuilding a pair.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking better and better every time I see it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Niiiiiiice!! :thumbsup: 

Looking forward to the kit!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Is it ready yet ???


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

^ In the works. Don't worry; I'll PM you at the appropriate time.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Any more pics???


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

No new pics, sorry. But there are several shots of the finished master patterns to be found at the link in the first post on this page. (Wow, that's a lot of prepositions!)


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

ProfKSergeev said:


> ^ In the works. Don't worry; I'll PM you at the appropriate time.
> 
> Lauren Oliver


Who me? Worry? Oh no not at all.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

O.K......................
Now I'm worried.  ( concerened if it is available yet.)
But I'm O.K. now.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

_NOW_ you're worried?


----------

